# more on global warming studies



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Next climate change report spells out effects of global warming
The Associated PressPublished: March 11, 2007

E-Mail Article

Listen to Article

Printer-Friendly

3-Column Format

Translate

Share Article

Add to Clippings

Text Size

WASHINGTON: The harmful effects of global warming on daily life are already showing up, and within a couple of decades hundreds of millions of people will not have enough water, top scientists will say next month at a meeting in Belgium.

At the same time, tens of millions of others will be flooded out of their homes each year as the Earth reels from rising temperatures and sea levels, according to a draft of an international scientific report.

Tropical diseases like malaria will spread. By 2050, polar bears will mostly be found in zoos, their habitats gone. Pests like fire ants will thrive.

For a time, food will be plentiful because of the longer growing season in northern regions. But by 2080, hundreds of millions of people could face starvation, according to the report, which is still being revised.

The draft document by the authoritative Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change focuses on global warming's effects and is the second in a series of four being issued this year. Written and reviewed by more than 1,000 scientists from dozens of countries, it still must be edited by government officials.

Climate Change
Environmental policy, global warming and the impact of human activity.
» View

Today in Europe
Spaniards protest government's ETA policy Chirac says he won't run for a 3rd term in France Schröder faults U.S. on missile shield
But some scientists said the overall message is not likely to change when it is issued in early April in Brussels, the same city where European Union leaders agreed this past week to drastically cut greenhouse gas emissions by 2020. Their plan will be presented to world leaders at a summit meeting in June.

The report offers some hope if nations slow and then reduce their greenhouse gas emissions, but it notes that what is happening now is not encouraging.

"Changes in climate are now affecting physical and biological systems on every continent," the report says, in marked contrast to a 2001 report by the same international group that said the effects of global warming were coming. But that report only mentioned scattered regional effects.

"Things are happening, and happening faster than we expected," said Patricia Romero Lankao of the National Center for Atmospheric Research in Boulder, Colorado, one of the many co- authors of the new report.

The draft document says scientists are highly confident that many current problems - change in species' habits and habitats, more acidified oceans, loss of wetlands, bleaching of coral reefs, and increases in allergy-inducing pollen - can be blamed on global warming.

For example, the report says North America "has already experienced substantial ecosystem, social and cultural disruption from recent climate extremes," like hurricanes and wildfires.

But the present is nothing compared with the future. Global warming soon will "affect everyone's life," Romero Lankao said. "It's the poor sectors that will be most affected."

Terry Root of Stanford University, a co-author, said: "We truly are standing at the edge of mass extinction" of species.

The report includes these likely results of global warming:

Hundreds of millions of Africans and tens of millions of Latin Americans who now have water will be short of it in less than 20 years. By 2050, more than one billion people in Asia could face water shortages. By 2080, water shortages could threaten 1.1 billion to 3.2 billion people, depending on the level of greenhouse gases that cars and industry spew into the air.

Death rates for the world's poor from global-warming-related illnesses, like malnutrition and diarrhea, will rise by 2030. Malaria and dengue fever, as well as illnesses from eating contaminated shellfish, are likely to grow.

Europe's small glaciers will disappear, with many of its large glaciers shrinking dramatically by 2050. And half of Europe's plant species could be vulnerable, endangered or extinct by 2100.

By 2080, between 200 million and 600 million people could be hungry because of global warming's effects.

About 100 million people a year could be flooded by 2080 by rising seas.

Smog in U.S. cities will worsen and "ozone-related deaths from climate increase by approximately 4.5 percent for the mid-2050s, compared with 1990s levels," turning a small health risk into a substantial one.

more info, but even if 20% of what is expected really comes true, the effects will be devastating. something to ponder and as Burl mentioned earlier, it will be the earth that will naturally purge a large human over population that is straining her resources.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

THE SKY IS FALLING.......the sky is falling..........we're all doomed if we don't listen to AL GORE :rollin:


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

By Tom Harper, Sunday Telegraph (UK)
Last Updated: 12:24am GMT 11/03/2007
Scientists who questioned mankind's impact on climate change have received death threats and claim to have been shunned by the scientific community.

They say the debate on global warming has been "hijacked" by a powerful alliance of politicians, scientists and environmentalists who have stifled all questioning about the true environmental impact of carbon dioxide emissions.

Timothy Ball, a former climatology professor at the University of Winnipeg in Canada, has received five deaths threats by email since raising concerns about the degree to which man was affecting climate change.

One of the emails warned that, if he continued to speak out, he would not live to see further global warming.

"Western governments have pumped billions of dollars into careers and institutes and they feel threatened," said the professor.

"I can tolerate being called a sceptic because all scientists should be sceptics, but then they started calling us deniers, with all the connotations of the Holocaust. That is an obscenity. It has got really nasty and personal."

Last week, Professor Ball appeared in The Great Global Warming Swindle, a Channel 4 documentary in which several scientists claimed the theory of man-made global warming had become a "religion", forcing alternative explanations to be ignored.

Richard Lindzen, the professor of Atmospheric Science at Massachusetts Institute of Technology - who also appeared on the documentary - recently claimed: "Scientists who dissent from the alarmism have seen their funds disappear, their work derided, and themselves labelled as industry stooges.

"Consequently, lies about climate change gain credence even when they fly in the face of the science."

Dr Myles Allen, from Oxford University, agreed. He said: "The Green movement has hijacked the issue of climate change. It is ludicrous to suggest the only way to deal with the problem is to start micro managing everyone, which is what environmentalists seem to want to do."

Nigel Calder, a former editor of New Scientist, said: "Governments are trying to achieve unanimity by stifling any scientist who disagrees. Einstein could not have got funding under the present system."


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN! :withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen the professor your speaking of on the Sean Hannity show on Fox last night. He had many death threats because as a climatologist he disagrees with the global warming scenario.

I didn't read the associated press release in it's entirety, because I run into a glaring assumption that I think is wrong. They blamed wildfires on global warming. Wildfires are more prevalent as of late because we have worshiped at the feet of Smokey Bear. For years we protected everything from fire, and what we have created is a tinder box. Don't expect it to end anytime soon.

My son lived in Arizona for a while. He surveyed for the homes north of Phoenix that the nut case was burning down. You may have seen this on the news. Anyway, this guy wasn't the only nut case in the neighborhood, he was simply a manifestation of the general liberal homebuilding philosophy of the local inhabitants. They had passed a law that new homes must be built as not to disturb the resident flora and fauna, especially cactus. Well new homes have shrubs and dry woody species rubbing right up against their siding. To make matters worse these people like homes built without synthetic materials so cedar shakes are the norm. Guess what happens when someone drops a match?

If Al Gore runs for president again maybe Smokey Bear can go for vice president.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Do you believe everyone on what they say? These people telling us to change our ways, make more money then all the people combined on this site

I do not see, these so called leaders, that are preaching Global Warming, changing their ways.
I don't see them conserving a dime.

They live in + million dollar house (I can't imagine their utility bills), jump on jets to travel every where, make millions on tour, and have 10 cars, 10 girlfriends, spend more money on things then I ever thought.

I will change some of my light bulbs to the more energy efficient, but I will continue to live the way
I have been living, turning off lights not used, making sure car tires are full (you can't believe the 
number of other cars I see driving around with low tires), taking quick showers, and on and on.

Just had to vent.

Something else to ponder, what happened before weather was documented, or the changes
That occurred over the last billion years?

See you later


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Something else to ponder, what happened before weather was documented, or the changes


You're not suggesting there was climate change before the twentieth century are you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The jet Lurch took to Kalifornia to accept his Oscar put more carbon into the atmosphere than your vehicles will the rest of your life. Your right Norseman, they are Hypocrites.


----------

